# Tender trucks



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought a tender today. Beginning to wonder why but I did. Idea was to make an aux. tender.
It will be for the 293 I bought from flyernut. The one I bought is probably from a 5 digit loco.
Looks like it has the live drawbar. No reverse unit in tender. Knuckle coupler on rear of tender.
So I need a knuckle coupler truck on front. My question is, is a tender truck different than say
a freight car truck? Will a freight car truck work?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The tender steps on the rear are mounted under the body, flush with the rear. The front tender steps are mounted to the front face of the body so the distance from the truck mount chassis hole to the front step edge is about 1/4" longer than at the rear. Just make sure the coupler projects an adequate amount. I do not know why a freight truck will not work since you will not be using the aux tender for power pickup.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

To answer your question, yes, that's what I used for my aux.tender for my 312.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have never changed a truck but it is time. Need a few tools. flyernut, your aux tender
is where I got the idea. It looks like a nice tender I got coming. Very good graphics. It does have a
tender weight. It will look nice with the 293 I got from you. Shame, but I still have not run that engine.
I paid 24.00 something, was free shipping, so not too bad. I hate to admit this, but I thought I was buying
a Hudson tender. I need to be more careful. N&W railroad ran almost all their steam engines with 2
tenders. Less stops that way. Oh well, it would have been harder to come up with a truck for a Hudson
tender. They are 3 axle trucks.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I might have been able to get a NOS truck for that Hudson tender.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks flyernut. I will remember that if I come up with a Hudson tender.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> The tender steps on the rear are mounted under the body, flush with the rear. The front tender steps are mounted to the front face of the body so the distance from the truck mount chassis hole to the front step edge is about 1/4" longer than at the rear. Just make sure the coupler projects an adequate amount. I do not know why a freight truck will not work since you will not be using the aux tender for power pickup.


All this auxiliary tender truck talk has come at just the right time since I have been thinking of doing the same thing. Thanks Tom and flyernut.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few bad pictures of my 312 aux tender.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This one has the 3 spring trucks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That's funny you mentioned the 3 spring trucks. I was just looking at your pic for how many springs. Tom has me checking for that kind of stuff. I might get my tender today. It hit St Louis last night. I can't believe my own eyes anymore. This is a plastic body tender and I thought it was a diecast. It will be fine. My 293 will look fine with 2 tenders. It has the coal pusher and the light stands on the rear just like the tender for the 293.. As soon as I paid
for it I realized what I had done. Thought I had a deal on a diecast tender. Probably not for plastic. I will get pics after I get front truck changed and jewels added. flyernut added jewels on the other one. Now I need to decide which freight car to steal from. I am sure I have some dogs to choose from. I have a Mopac cattle car that is missing a door. Could be a 
good choice.


----------

